# 46 and BFP



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello

Just wanted to tell you all that a lady in my office announced she's 12 weeks pregnant today.  First baby !

No idea if she had help but regardless its possible 

Just wanted to share my findings with you all and spread the hope !


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

So good to hear, it's given me hope  ... Feeling pretty low at the moment, but this post has raised my spirits. I'm sadly not in a position to fund IVF for another year or two by which time I'll be 44/45. So fingers crossed I'm another 445/46 and pregnant. Plan to use donor eggs since I've just had a failed OE IVF and I'd be unrealistic to think I my chances would be any better a year or so from no, so.. Fingers crossed and sending good vibes to your colleague  .


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Further info on the miracle for this lady at work. 

It was a natural BFP!

Tried IVF once, that failed, then 6 moths later BFP naturally!


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

That's a lovely bit of news to share
Keeping my fingers crossed it will be our turn just about to embark on ICSI cycle 2 
Thank you for the positivity
All good news stories welcome
G x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

great news but I would be wary about believing the natural story. I may be being unfair to her but I know several women who have claimed natural or own egg treatment when in actual fact de.  Some people don't want anyone to know about de ( as is their right ) and so will lie about it. I actually know a couple of people with de children who are open with me as I have de children but will lie to others when asked as they feel it is none of their business.

just so you realise not everyone is comfortable with being open, and some choose to keep secret from everyone ( including their child )


----------



## MissBopeep (Aug 18, 2014)

I am so glad you posted this. Thank you.
I am 43, 44 next month  I have no children.
Have been ttc naturally after vasectomy reversal in Feb (talk about against the odds!)
So far I have managed 3 faint bfps in 4 cycles! although I lost them along with early afs - technically chemical pregnancies.
Instead of being down I am elated that:
a) the VR has worked!   hurdle one jumped! 
b) I'm popping out eggs. hurdle two, jumped!
c) we are getting to the eggs! hurdle three jumped! 
so, just need to get a sticky one, hoping that just one good egg will come along soon.  
Trying my upmost to be thankful for what I have and what will be will be (but it is hard sometimes )
sending you all big chunks of positivity! x


----------



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

AWESOME NEWS!!!! THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!!


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies. I just got my BFP with DE. Still in shock. X


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Dolly wishing you a smooth pregnancy. 

Would agree with mierran  sorry to be negative. 

Wishing all best of luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say, that my cousin has two young children conceived naturally at 44 and 46 yrs of age. 

Oh and just to add, my great Nan had a daughter at 48 yrs of age.  So it certainly is possible.

Good luck to you all.

X


----------



## goldenlocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks so much staceysm for sharing that


----------



## Fishface3463 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, I am 41 & have just lost a pregnancy @ 15wks.. I know that bit of it isn't positive but wanted to say that this happened after 5yrs TtC during my 30's (when we were both thinner, fitter, healthier than we are now!), and after having 4cycles of failed ICSI. We eventually went for DE in Spain & luckily it worked 1st time so we brought our beautiful twins into the world nearly 2years ago. My husband & I had been told they couldn't find anything wrong with either of us but maybe we just 'didn't work together'. 
We were happy with our twins/family after all we'd been through but this pregnancy @ 41 has given us both hope that actually we DO work, so we intend to try again. That and a lady @ my babies group last week told me that after her 4th child had left for Uni her husband said 'great lets live it up' until she fell pregnant @ 45.. and now has a mental 2yr old running around the group. She was shocked but her mother had her @ 45, & her mothers 2sisters both had last babies @ 43& 45 respectively.
My mums sister had my cousin (now aged 42!)aged 44 & my 42yr old cousin is now expecting her 3rd child after (like me) she started TTC 'late' due to meeting wrong men/career etc.
I'm hoping that gives someone (&me!) hope that it can happen successfully even though our 40's are upon us out of 'nowhere'!!
Keep all bits crossed ladies, Mother Nature works in very mysterious ways when we (ok me & least!) expect it! Xx


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I think its their business to tell about de or not. It might be easier to stick to the same story for all though


----------



## Alwaystheoptimist (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Ladies,
Just spotted this post and thought I would add that I've just had a natural bfp age 42. Can't believe it!  Am hoping this one sticks as I have a bit of an mc habit - taking 1/2 asprin at consultant's recommendation.
Anyway, good luck to you all and keep heart.  My IVF buddy was trying for 10 years before finally achieving the magic deivf bfp age 40.
xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

After further questioning of this lovely lady at work she did get her BFP naturally and yes they were her own eggs


----------



## wrinkley eggs (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms Bopeep,  congrats on the successful reversal! Absolutely brilliant outlook.  I shall leave all the statistics of miscarriage reasons out of this but I do have a question - more, food for thought.  Has anyone checked your progesterone levels? Sometimes with 'mature' ladies it can be something as simple as needing some hormonal support folowing ovulation. Just like some ladies need more estrogen.


----------



## MissBopeep (Aug 18, 2014)

thanks wrinkley eggs!
still plugging away. I am beginning to consider getting help now as I have done 7 cycles with 5 BFPs.
This last cycle was the closest I have come, BFP lasted 2 days but started shedding again at 15dpo  
Just dont want the patronising GP treatment which I have already experienced once!
thanks again for being bothered. hugs


----------



## phleb (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Im new here but had to comment on the skeptics. I am 46. I had my first pregnancy at 42 a second at 44 ( unfortunately a stillbirth at 36 weeks placental abruption), pregnant again at 45 sadly a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks and again this September at 46 another missed miscarriage at 8 weeks. All of my pregnancies were conceived naturally with a little help from the CB monitor and acupuncture. So it is possible to become pregnant naturally and not all will end with tragedies like me. There are a number of women albeit few and far between who do become pregnant naturally well into their 4O's and they aren't necessarily hiding anything. It is undoubtedly more difficult and if age related quality of eggs theory is true then we are obviously at a huge disadvantage although a few believe that we do keep producing new eggs. That said I have gotten great information from the net by a Dr Sher.( big fertility guy in the states) He wrote a very interesting article called " Clomiphene over 35 - a bad idea."  Its just his opinion but he thinks over 40 you have a better chance conceiving naturally than with clomid. He answers questions at the end of the article if you log in and he also has an open forum called Dr Sher Open forum which is also good. He has suggested that egg donation is the best option for women in their 40's but was proved wrong by one of his patients who against all the odds, became pregnant with her own eggs and delivered successfully at 47,as he readily admits. At this stage DH and I are mindful of the impact of all our losses and the toll that grief takes but are giving some thought to egg donation although the risk of PE is higher with this method and that was considered to be one of the main causes of my stillbirth. I was in mortal danger when I had the abruption and am lucky to have survived. Given recent news items of the deaths of two women ( in Ireland) from this it's is also something for us to seriously consider before embarking on egg donation. I have one son aged 3 but would love a live sibling for him and after loss the desire to have another baby never leaves. Anyway sorry for rambling. It can happen for you guys naturally or otherwise. X


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

We used DE to conceive our little 3 month old boy just before my 46th birthday.  I had a very healthy pregnancy, no GD or PE although I did have a c-section due to previous fibroid surgery and LO was breach.  Recovery was straight forward though.

We hope to return for our frosties next summer.


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I had positive with de but I have not told anyone else . Those who have been on the fertility Ferris wheel will put two and two together but there is no sense in publicising it . 

I had a bleed so increased my progesterone to 100 gestone injection and 3 cyclogest 400 at intervals during the day. I cld not get a hold of the clinic and the gp said the only thing that can stop this is progesterone. I also take 2x progynova twice a day. 

I thought by now I could reduce it but no it may last a day or two the I get that feeling and I go back to where I started. I have a scan on 7 th but I wm concerned , anyone in a simikar situation?


----------



## Francesca43 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Pucca, I am not in the same situation but I read that progesterone should not be reduced; so if you had to increase the amount you should stay on the high dosis.


----------

